# Red Baron death certificate found in Poland



## BikerBabe (Dec 5, 2009)

Red Baron's death certificate found in Poland < German news | Expatica Germany

Article: 

*Warsaw *-- The death certificate of German World War I fighter ace Manfred von Richthofen has turned up in western Poland, the daily Gazeta Wyborcza reported Saturday.

Genealogist Maciej Kowalski came across it in the archives of the town of Ostrow Wielkopolski, which was the base of his regiment and his last official address, the paper said on its website.

Von Richthofen, a Prussian aristocrat dubbed the Red Baron from the favourite colour of his aircraft, was born in what is now Wroclaw in Poland, formerly Breslau, in 1892.

After scoring victories over 80 allied aircraft during the war, he was finally downed near Vaux-sur-Somme on April 21, 1918, though arguments still rage as to whether he was hit by ground fire or shot down by Canadian pilot Roy Brown.

Richthofen was buried in a local cemetery with full military honours by British and Australian troops but his body was later moved to the family vault at Wiesbaden in Germany.

AFP/Expatica

------------------------------------------

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 5, 2009)

Great post!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow...what a find!

It kind of makes sense that paperwork would turn up there, since parts of Poland used to be Prussia...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow! Great find. I agree Dave, it does make sense.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 5, 2009)

Dang. What historian (ameture/armchair/professional) DOESN'T dream of finding something like that tucked away in a dusty box somewhere?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2009)

Great find Maria!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2009)

That was a heck of a find! Thank you for sharing Maria.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Maria. 


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice


----------



## spit5 (Dec 6, 2009)

House of Baron 
?widnica, Dom Manfreda von Richthofena (dawny) - Dolny.Slask.org.pl


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice find BB!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2009)

Very good find!

I got to see pieces of his plane (fabric from the fuselage and the engine) at the Imperial War Museum in London back in June.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 7, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very good find!
> 
> I got to see pieces of his plane (fabric from the fuselage and the engine) at the Imperial War Museum in London back in June.




Great post and find. Adler, do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Great post and find. Adler, do you have any pictures of it?



I checked, and I do not. Unfortunately the part that it is in is a no photography section. 

I did sneak a picture of Herman Göring's uniform in the same section, so it is possible to sneak a few pics. Maybe someone living in London can stop by the museum and take a pic.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 8, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Maybe someone living in London can stop by the museum and take a pic.



Consider it done.

*Puts on Urban Ninja outfit*


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 8, 2009)

I found a picture of Maximowitz getting ready to go on his little ninja outing.

Below is just a ninja I had to post.


----------

